# GYÖR, TT FACTORY VISIT, BOOK, BOOK NOW!!! SEE PAGE 8



## A3DFU

SEE PAGE 7 ONWARDS FOR MORE INFO

I have finally got the correct contact details and it looks possible that I might be able to arrange a visit to the place where our babies are built Â ;D

If so (I'll ring the person next week to make first contact), who would be interested in a drive across France/Germany/Austria into Hungary for a visit of the TT factory?

When I speak with my contact I will suggest some time in May next year. We should have nice weather at that time; possibly still snow in the Alps and warm and sunny in the valleys.


----------



## TT Law

Looks Good Dani. Put me & family down as provisional.

Steve


----------



## A3DFU

Great Steve,
three of us already ;D

yes I *can* count: - Steve, Richard and myself.

My idea is along the lines of: -

Poole-St. Malo crossing. Rennes, Anger, over night stay nr.1 somewhere in the Loire Valley. Orleans, Troye, Nancy, Strasbourg, Ulm, Munich, Kirchberg/Kitzbühel over night stay 2. Graz, Neusiedler See stay for a few nights. Day trip to GyÃ¶r.

I'm sure that I'll be able to get a discout for the ferry if there are sufficient numbers.


----------



## 55JWB

Daniella,

I so want to do this trip but family and work wont allow  

I'm gona have to watch this thread with envy :-[


----------



## scoTTy

Dani,

If you have any problems, give me a shout. The Easter Ingolstadt visit we did means I might be able to help.


----------



## A3DFU

> Daniella,
> 
> I so want to do this trip but family and work wont allow
> 
> I'm gona have to watch this thread with envy :-[


Big shame, Jason :'(
but perhaps, just perhaps it might be possible???



> Dani,
> 
> If you have any problems, give me a shout. The Easter Ingolstadt visit we did means I might be able to help.


Thanks, scoTTy, I may shout at you  ;D


----------



## ChasTT

Hiya Dani,

I'm really interested, sounds like a facinatng trip, I'd love to come along...not sure if I can ...but would like to... so PLEASE can you keep me up to date on any plans you've got.

I'll be able to make a decision once you've got an idea on exact dates, costs etc..

Cheers

ChasTT


----------



## A3DFU

Hi Chas 

I will post on both, TTF and TTQ, as soon as I know any details, so keep checking for updates.


----------



## Guest

I'm brand new to this site but am reading with interest. I'd be up for this trip depending which end of May it is.


----------



## A3DFU

Great Kate ;D

looks like there is enough interest for me to get working on this trip


----------



## Franck

We actually have 12 French TT owners that have shown interest in doing this trip to GyÃ¶r next year ! Â ;D

Without a doubt, a nice cruising you shoudn't miss ! Â :


----------



## SBJ

Don't know if you saw my oringinal post BH (Before Hack!), but I'm interested 

SBJ


----------



## A3DFU

Sounds like a string of TTs reaching all the way from the French coast to GyÃ¶r  ;D


----------



## A3DFU

O.K. Franck,
go right ahead and do what we've discussed via IMs!!!

I spoke with my contacts in Germany and Hungary this morning and, yes, a tour around the TT assembly line in GyÃ¶r is very possible indeed Â ;D ;D
(just goes to show that it is important to know the right people!! As I said at the beginning: Audi UK has always blocked this visit Â )

So the ball has started rolling so to speak and I will post more as soon as I get more info.


----------



## popeye64

Hi Dani

Have just joined the forum, having owned my TT just over 3 weeks! have yet to join TTOC-is it worth it?

I'd love to join you guys on a trip to the TT factory, fantastic idea, please keep me informed on how plans go. I maybe be able to help with regards to the ferry booking-i work for an airline and we get discounts with some ferry companies,-please let me know either way.

Steve [smiley=wings.gif] [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## sattan

I'd be interested in this too...


----------



## A3DFU

Hi Steve,
welcome to the forum [smiley=cheers.gif]

Yes, it's certainly worth joining the TTOC  ... and I will keep everyone informed about GyÃ¶r !!!

GreaTT, saTTan, looks like well enough interest to me 
The chaps in Hungary are a bit slow ... but I'm very optenistic about the whole thing ;D


----------



## SBJ

Any news on this Dani?

SBJ


----------



## A3DFU

:'( After initial telephone and e-mail conversations the Hungariens are a bit quiet at the moment.

I will chase them next week when I get some spare time [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
It's at the top of my "to do list"!!


----------



## A3DFU

At long last!!!!
I had almost given up on this plan!!! But things are moving now ;D 
The TTOC of Germany will be going as well and we will have to correlate our timings to make it easier for the guys in Hungary. Could be a big event. Is the French Clan still with it, Franck :


----------



## Chip_iTT

Yes, I'd be interested Dani....

will bring bike too.... always wanted to cycle in that part of world....


----------



## nutts

They probably took one look at the Xenophobic threads in off-topic and thought, "sod that for a game of soldiers! :-/


----------



## Franck

> At long last!!!!
> I had almost given up on this plan!!! But things are moving now Â ;D
> The TTOC of Germany will be going as well and we will have to correlate our timings to make it easier for the guys in Hungary. Could be a big event. Is the French Clan still with it, Franck Â :


More then ever ! ;D

The French TT Owners Club has put the event in his 2004 calendar ! 8)


----------



## R6B TT

Dani,
Will it be possible to go via the Bosch factory and arrange to give the Coil Pack designer a good kicking ?


----------



## A3DFU

I am currently in contact (e-mail and phone) with, both, the guys in Hungary and the person who'll organise the German TTOC. We'd like to make the event open to as many TT owners as possible, not only visiting the TT factory but *very* interesting sites in Hungary too :-X and possibly some sites in Germany :-X
I may even meet Mr. German in the not too distant future here in GB to discuss things.
Date looks likely to be 2nd week of May for the factory visit, but the whole event could be a nice holiday of 7 to 10 days depending on interest

IrvingTT, will your bike fit in the boot  :


----------



## A3DFU

> They probably took one look at the Xenophobic threads in off-topic and thought, "sod that for a game of soldiers! :-/


I only sent the link to the German chap Â 
but it really was like a third degree from the officials in Hungary and it took some time to convince them that we are all _clean_ Â 
Now that that is behind me (with the help of some German Audi officials) it should move Â [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

> More then ever ! ;D
> 
> The French TT Owners Club has put the event in his 2004 calendar ! Â 8)


GreaTT, Franck


----------



## Chip_iTT

> IrvingTT, will your bike fit in the boot Â  :


Nope, on the bike rack 

re dates: 2nd week of May, I assume u mean w/c 10th... must be back for son's 21st on 19th!


----------



## A3DFU

> Nope, on the bike rack
> 
> re dates: 2nd week of May, I assume u mean w/c 10th... must be back for son's 21st on 19th!


Spot on  my planned date for the factory visit is Monday, 10th May. Let's just see what the Germans say.
I'll ring Werner in a bit


----------



## gazandjan

Leeds - Beer Drinkers looking to use TOM TOM - if we are not in maldives - we can cum ( if you let us ?)

Jan and Gaz


----------



## A3DFU

Gaz and Jan you are welcome to come along


----------



## gazandjan

super - just keep us informed -

Janet


----------



## A3DFU

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

O.K. Things are progressing nicely ;D ;D

I had a long chat with Werner (German TTOC) tonight and this is the outcome: -

the English TTs will make their way to France where we'll meet the French TTs on route plus TTs from other countries (Holland, Swizzerland). Trip through Loire Valley as planned with stay in Samur; then driving through Germany and Austria (stay ~ KitzbÃ¼hel area) and then on to Graz (Austria)
I will sort ferry/hotels/route to the Hungarian border.

From then on it'll be over to Werner who has been to GyÃ¶r many times. He will sort a rustic hunting lodge plus one or two hotels in Hungary, the factory visit and many more things :-X 
Time is most likely to be 10th MAy for the factory visit so we will travel ~4th May from Portsmouth.

I will know a lot more towards the end of January when I will start sorting my part of the "bargain"


----------



## Franck

That's good news ! 8)

By the way, did I told you there's actually 15 French TTs and 5 others from the TT Klub in Poland that are willing to come and visit the factory ?


----------



## A3DFU

That's no problem, Franck 

Werner will be going to Hungary in the new year and sort prices for: -
30
40
50
60
of us.

Once we'll know how many people are going Werner will book accomodation in Hungary against a no-returnable deposit (we talked about Â£50 per person, but this is flexible)

This should be a super holiday of ~10 days or so (all in all)


----------



## popeye64

;D Good news to hear the trip is more or less finalised, please keep me up to date with progress-don't forget my offer with regards to ferries-i may be able to get a reasonable discount.

Can't wait

Popeye 64 [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

Thanks Popeye [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
we'll compare ferry prices when I get back from my ski hols


----------



## Marque

Cracking trip. I'll have to see what work have lined me up for, but assuming spaces are available may I express an interest.
PS Hope springs eternal but in in the case that I am able to go (and there is a space of course) then there's a passenger seat going spare.

04-May to say 14th (assuming 2 day hack back)...are those the right sort fo dates?
Regards
M


----------



## A3DFU

Hi Marque,

good news that you want to join us 
Yes, dates will be ~3rd/4th May till 14th/15th or so.

Spaces will be available!!

Everyone: just bear with me. I won't post on this thread until last weekend of January.
I'm off skiing in 2 1/2 days ;D


----------



## SBJ

Thanks for keeping us informed Dani.

Can hardly wait even though it seems such a long way off...

SBJ


----------



## A3DFU

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] I know. But May will be here quicker than we can count to three: 1, 2, 3 oooooopppppssssss :


----------



## new2tt

Will have 'our' new TT in March, would love to come along to see them being built, is there a limit on numbers? Will get along to a Cheshire meeting sometime, possibly before we get the car (if that's allowed)

M & J


----------



## A3DFU

No limit on numbers, new2tt 

our next area meet is on the 26th January at the Bee Hive in Combes. Anyone, TT or not yet!! is welcome ;D

I won't post on here until the 23rd now: off into the snow  ... just heard it's -15C where we are going. Brrrrr :


----------



## michael_barnes

Count me in (provided car repaired by then!)
Sounds great fun.


----------



## gazandjan

Dani
Sorry but we not able to make it now - Due to a lack of Holiday days

Sorry

Janet :'(


----------



## A3DFU

Michael,
you are in Â 

I managed to secure a super deal for a stop over in Kirchberg/Austria in a top hotel with sauna/steam/pool etc etc for 20 Euros (~Â£16) per person/night while skiing there.
It sounds as if we may have press coverage there as well: the whole vilage talks about it already Â ;D

I've also got some contacts of good French hotels.

More details after I have spoken with my German contakt, Werner.

Big shame you won't be able to come Janet Â :'(


----------



## SBJ

Excellent! Even on your holiday you are doing research for the trip 8)

SBJ


----------



## A3DFU

> Excellent! Even on your holiday you are doing research for the trip 8)
> 
> SBJ


Yeah 
I should have been sponsored for this ski trip  :

BTW: my account nr is $Â£^&?+(&%)
at $$Â£Â£ Bank


----------



## sno

hey guys sounds great...
I spend most of my working time in Hungary...all over it... past Gyor loads of times...
piece of advice tho...

THE TT IS THE HIGHEST DESIERABLE CAR FOR THIEFS IN HUNGARY...

I have wanted to drive over many times but as I am usually there for 2 or 3 weeks at a time, the secure paking facilities suck, so be careful guys...

Sno...


----------



## A3DFU

Thanks, Sno [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

So I guess, we'll meet you there ??? and you will help us with your fluent Hungarian ;D ;D


----------



## sno

yup ;D if i'm in Hungary at the time i'll defo meet you's there... :

oh and my Hungarian sucks...hardest language...honest

Sno...


----------



## SBJ

Dani, some questions for you...

Seeing as the ferry will make up a large cost of the trip, would it not be cheaper to travel Dover-Calais via ferry or Eurotunnel? Or have you got us all a deal with a ferry company?

I know you have penciled in the beginning of May, but have you decided on the exact dates yet? (I need to book holidays soon)

Hotels. I guess this depends on the route used and how miles we plan to do each hour/day.

Tolls (French motorways - Austrian motorway vignette â‚¬8~)

SBJ


----------



## A3DFU

Dates should be as said: -
3rd or 4th May early x-ing to be in ~Samur late afternoon'ish (4th preferably as Monday 3rd is Bank holiday).
Monday, 10th May, visit of the TT Assembly line.
After that you may need ~ 2 to 3 days to get back to the UK; if you want to make more of a holiday of it (like I want to do) assume to be back around the 15th May.
Ferry will be, as you said, the biggest cost factor here. The Portsmouth-St. Malo being one of the very expensive ones. 
So I now think we should go with Eurotunnel and I will make enquieries soon.
Hotels: they are normally better and cheaper in Germany and Austria (similar in France) and you should estimate ~Â£30/person/night and breakfast. Not every hotel will be as cheap as the one I got secured in Austria.
We just paid ~50 Euros toll for the French motorways (one way) from Calais to StraÃŸbourgh, so this will be similar.
Vignette in Austria is 7.50 Euros/week/car.

So, this will be an estimated Â£330/person for hotels (assuming you stay 4th till 15th); 
plus Â£90 for motorway toll/car 
plus the cost of the crossing

I still need to speak with Werner when he gets back from Hungary (he was/is in GyÃ¶r) to see how much accomodation will be there, but I guess it won't be much more than the estimated Â£30/person, if at all more.

I suppose that's it so far? More in February Â [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## new2tt

Has anyone worked out the mileage? Ignoring the stops we are going to make my route planner came up with 895 miles from Calais to Gyor (one way), I was going to take a detour on the way back, but now realise this is a longer journey then I'd originally thought, probably 2500 miles for me , including the stops and driving to Cheshire from Dover. I hope I'm correct in this, I hope someone will confirm this for me. :


----------



## A3DFU

Sounds about right, new2tt 8)
It's ~950km to Kirchberg/Austria (that's south M'cr to Kirchberg)
Nothing is too far for a TT ;D ;D

BTW: where in Cheshire are you ???


----------



## Franck

Hi Dani,

Did you receive the informations you were waiting for from Germany ? As you know, the Clan TT is organising the trip for the French TT owners, lot of them are interested, and as I told them we'll have replies at the end of January, I'm now surrounded with questions ! : ;D


----------



## A3DFU

Hi Franck,

yes, it stands as per: -
actual visit of the Assembley line in GyÃ¶r will be Monday, 10th May.
_Ich habe es immer so gemacht dass die "Ankommenden" sich auf der
Shelltankstelle vor Tatabanja gesammelt haben und ich hole den Konvoi dort
ab und leite ihn zum Jagdhaus._ which means that we'll meet Werner and the Germans at a Shell station at Tatabanja and we'll cruise together to the Hungarian hunting lodge. Werner will organise something for Sunday and on Monday we'll be met by at TT from GyÃ¶r who will lead the way to the assembley line.

I have enquired about channle crossings (not really relevant to you : ) but for us English lot the cheapest option seems to be the "normal" Dover-Calais ferry.
We have discussed various options but the overall idea seems to be to take it at a "holiday pace" through Europe.
Therefore the suggestion is now to take the early morning crossing on Sunday, 2nd May, which would get us to the Samur area by afternoon'ish.

I still have to sort stops and relevant hotels apart from the one in Kirchberg/Austria.
And, if my clients will give me some breathing spcae, I should be able to do it this week


----------



## Franck

It sounds good ! 8)

Is Tatabanja located in Germany ? It doesn't sound german to me !


----------



## A3DFU

It's where people dance _Polka_: in Hungary Â 

And I have a good price for the ferry sorted ;D
I'll post the details pretty soon.


----------



## SBJ

8) can't wait!

Had a thought about hotels etc... as a cost saving exercise how about we stay in places like Etap, BB, F1 etc? Just a thought but they usually offer secure parking with some kind of restaurant next door.

SBJ


----------



## A3DFU

Not bad 
Just having final word with the ferry company and will post details real soon


----------



## SBJ

Any more news?

SBJ


----------



## A3DFU

Yup  I got a good deal on the ferry, Â£ 10 cheaper than the cheapest offer I found on the internet.

Currently playing French hotels out agains eachother 

I hope to post the whole lot pretty soon now ;D


----------



## Franck

At the end, this trip could well be the best bargain of the century, you won't want to miss, thanks to A3DFU ! Â ;D


----------



## SBJ

How many Brits are planning on going on this? :

SBJ


----------



## A3DFU

I shall count numbers ... Â :

Anyway, I'm sure you like to know that the trip is almost finalised (1 "link hotel" missing) and it is more apropriate to call it:

TT tour of Europe

This is it so far:
2nd May: Dover-Calais-Saumur, stop 1
3rd May: Saumur-Autun, stop 2
4th May: Autun-Freiburg-Lake Costance (fingers x-ed!!), stop 3
5th May: Lake Constance-Kempten- ?visit Abt?-Kirchberg, stop 4 (2 nights)
7th May: Kirchberg via one of the highest mountains, GroÃŸglockner, to WÃ¶rthersee, stop 5
8th May: link up with the Germans in Hungary to stay at hunting lodge, stop 6 (must ring Werner again!!)
10th May: visit to the TT factory

I am making no plans for stays on the way back, this is down to the individuals. Ron and I will most likely head back to Kirchberg on the 11th May to stay in "our" farmhouse or one of the other lovely hotels there. If anyone is interested in joining us, let me know Â 

15th May: Calais-Dover ... and end of _Le tour de l'Europe_ Â


----------



## A3DFU

Oh, and here is a *ps for Steve (TTLaw)*

the longest "stage" is ~ 310 miles on the first day (Calais-Saumur).
The others are around the 200 to 250 mile mark, where day three is 210 miles and day six (Kirchbg-WÃ¶rthersee) is 190 miles.
If there is no snow on the roads and that mountain pass is drivable this should be the highlight re scenery Â ;D ;D

And so far this is the list of anyone interested:

*Dave Mahoney (TT-shop)
*SBJ
*Michael Barnes
*A3DFU

chasTT
AKATTKate
Popeye64
SaTTaN
Chip_iTT
Marque
muTTley
MarTTin

TTLaw?

and we'll meet Sno in Hungary

Anyone with a * against their name are definites, all others are very interested, 
? are (pretty) unsure.


----------



## SBJ

WÃ¶rthersee very 8) I've been going to Austria for the past 25 years and always like this lake especially the Casino!

Only 250 miles per day ??? I've driven from Calais to Klagenfurt (nr WÃ¶rthersee) in 14 hours. Admittedly this wasn't a leisurely drive ;D

SBJ


----------



## A3DFU

> Only 250 miles per day ??? I've driven from Calais to Klagenfurt (nr WÃ¶rthersee) in 14 hours. Admittedly this wasn't a leisurely drive ;D
> 
> SBJ


I can see that : 
And I suggest you didn't go along any mountain passes ??? like Pass Turn, Heiligenblut, GroÃŸglockner?
All places where we should stop on route ;D

In Austria, just after we've been through Insbruck on day 4, we also have the chance to visit the chrystal worlds of Svarowski: a great site [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Franck

From the stop number 2 (don't know why it starts from Paris ! : ), this wonderful trip looks something like this on a map.


----------



## Franck

> And so far this is the list of anyone interested:
> 
> *Dave Mahoney (TT-shop)
> *SBJ
> *Michael Barnes
> *A3DFU
> 
> Indiana Jones
> chasTT
> AKATTKate
> Popeye64
> SaTTaN
> Chip_iTT
> Marque
> new2TT
> mighTy Tee
> muttley
> MarTTin
> 
> TTLaw?
> R6BTT?
> Jonah??
> 
> and we'll meet Sno in Hungary


To this list, we can add 13 French TT owners and 5 or 6 Poland TT owners, that will join us directly in GyÃ¶r.


----------



## new2tt

Sorry to say that despite my previous enthusiasm I now won't be able to make this event. Now booked on a three week holiday in June/July which uses all my holiday time left this year. May I wish you all a very good trip. PS I've just had it confirmed, that my car arrives in the UK in two/three weeks so I'll soon be getting more involved... 3.2 DSG roadster.... the smile on my face is getting bigger just thinking about it.

Martin


----------



## A3DFU

> From the stop number 2 (don't know why it starts from Paris ! : ), this wonderful trip looks something like this on a map.


Well, but only _"something like"_ 
Paris, Munich or Vienna won't be en route.
I have chosen much more *TT like roads*, that's why most "stages" are no longer than 250 miles [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



> To this list, we can add 13 French TT owners and 5 or 6 Poland TT owners, that will join us directly in GyÃ¶r.


And approximately 10 German TTs, not bad at all ;D ;D



> Sorry to say that despite my previous enthusiasm I now won't be able to make this event. Martin


That's a shame, Martin  Never mind, there is always a next time!!
So with your TTR only a couple of weeks away: get yourself to many meets ;D ;D


----------



## A3DFU

Very close now, but the last hotel won't get back to me until Monday (1st March)


----------



## SBJ

Can you tell us where we will be staying for the other hotels, or are you going to make us all wait until next week : I'll can't wait until then, so please, please, please can you tell me now? ;D

SBJ


----------



## A3DFU

Patience, young Vadar  
I'm almost there to put everything together ;D
darn hotel landlords :-X

You can all go ahead and book your holidays: 2nd till 15th May [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=crowngrin.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Franck

> I have chosen much more *TT like roads*, that's why most "stages" are no longer than 250 miles Â [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


It sounds even better to me ! Â ;D


----------



## A3DFU

O.K. then, update:

after one big hotel at Lake Constance has let me down we may have to devide our group up on the 4th.
*Franck:* are the French TTs going to stay with us at Lake Constance on the 4th? Or are you going to join us on the 5th on the way to Abt?
I've been in touch with Abt-Sportsline in Kempten and they are happy to show our group around on the 5th Â 

Also: no promise yet but we may visit Audi quattro on the way to or from HungaryÂ [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Franck

> *Franck:* are the French TTs going to stay with us at Lake Constance on the 4th? Or are you going to join us on the 5th on the way to Abt?


I've told the French TTOC members that we'll join you on the 4th of May.

If there is enough interest and time, we could organize a visit at Audi (Museum+Shop+Production line, eventually) and at MTM (the TT Bimoto ?) in Ingolstatd, maybe on the way back. We did it last year : that could take a whole day.


----------



## A3DFU

> I've told the French TTOC members that we'll join you on the 4th of May.


[smiley=thumbsup.gif] Brilliant ;D

Phew!!!!!!! And I got -as of just now!!!- 20 rooms again ;D But as I said: we'll have to split up for accomodation on the 4th.

I got 5 1st class rooms at the lake for 68Euros/person,
5 very good rooms in the same hotel for 54Euros/person
and up to 10 rooms in a different village, also at the lake for 45Euros/person.

I'll put all e-mails, phone numbers etc. together at the weekend and you can all start booking [smiley=drummer.gif]

And I also had a 3rd : reply from Abt (thanks, Franck :-* ) they have reserved time for us on the 5th 

MTM, yes, why not! But let's see if Audi quattro can come up with something. They havent replied yet :-/


----------



## Franck

> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]MTM, yes, why not! Â But let's see if Audi quattro can come up with something. They havent replied yet Â :-/


Right. For MTM, we should first know if we'll have the time before contacting them.

When you mention Audi Quattro, I understand it's the Audi Competition Department. The Audi Museum does also worth a look. The Audi Shop too !


----------



## A3DFU

WOW, do we have the time for some nice roads as well :

I forgot to say: 
despite having found hotel "replacements" at Lake Constance (I had to go up one category with the 1st hotel now .... and I have booked Ron/my room for the 68Euro/person - sorry everyone: oraniser's privilege  )
I still need the feedback from the place at WÃ¶rthersee which won't happen until Monday 

The rest will be ready now pretty soon today [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## SBJ

Which town on the WÃ¶rthersee is it? Velden?
SBJ


----------



## A3DFU

OK: the details for the trip are now ready and you can start booking!!!!

*Please IM or e-mail me for details ASAP*

Werner has sorted accomodation for us in Hungary which is a brilliant deal ~35 Euros per person/night, breakfast, afternoon tea and dinner included  Â [smiley=cheers.gif]
He is happy to organise a Hungarian evening for us: special dinner/ music at the lake (Lake Balaton) and much more for ~50 Euros.

Special for Franck: I will send enough route books to you so that you can distribute them to whoever you meet up with and I'll also bring spare ones along on the trip.


----------



## A3DFU

PS: when I've found out why non of the e-mail addresses came out as a clickable address I will correct this 
They are all correct - me thinks :


----------



## Chip_iTT

Dani,

Like this, without the spaces

[ [email protected]]send him an email[ /email]

or

[ email][email protected][ /email]


----------



## A3DFU

Thanks Irving Â 

I just copied and e-maild them to someone and they come up o.k.
So I'll try to do what you said Â [smiley=dude.gif]

;D And I just learned something


----------



## A3DFU

*IMPORTANT !!!!!*

The details for the stay in Hungary are sorted as well[smiley=thumbsup.gif] IM me for details

Ron and I will stay for 3 nights (8th till 11th) and then head back towards Austria.

Hopefully we can still visit Audi quattro on the way back 8)


----------



## A3DFU

If my math is correct I get a total price of Â£384.25 per person for 13 nights. For this I took an average of 50 Euros for the accomodation at Lake Constance and allowed 105 Euros for the last 3 nights (12th to 14th May).
Included in the Â£384.25/person is breakfast and three dinners in Hungary Â ;D ;D

The price is based on 2 people sharing a double bedroom and 1/2 the ferry price.

The 60 Euros (Â£45) for the visit to Audi/Ingolstadt is not included.


----------



## A3DFU

The full list of hotels is now ready and available. Please note:

you must book the hotel for the night of the 7th May by middle of March!!
*and pay a deposit of 50%*

Otherwise I can't hold the discounted rooms

So: get booking Â [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

And

Who wants to do a tour around Audi in Ingolstadt on the 13th May (on the way back??)
It's 60 Euros per person.
*Please let me know ... by YESYTERDAY* Â :


----------



## A3DFU

And some more good news!!!!

The hotel for the 2nd night (3rd of May) has just confirmed even cheaper prices: only 46.50 Euros for the double bedroom (2 people) ;D ;D


----------



## TT Law

Dani,

You have E-Mail ;D

Steve


----------



## A3DFU

GreaTT Steve [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif]

it's brilliant that you will join us ;D


----------



## Franck

A3DFU said:


> Who wants to do a tour around Audi in Ingolstadt on the 13th May (on the way back??)
> It's 60 Euros per person.
> *Please let me know ... by YESYTERDAY* Â :


Hi Dani,

Can you please tell us what we have for this amount ?

The visit of the production lines with an english speaking guide and the visit of the Audi Museum ?


----------



## Marque

Having done the factory trip I can confirm it is interesting (Ingolstadt) but hte Museum is SUPERB (do not bother with the BMW as it really was a disappointment) - but the Audi facility is great. If anyone needs any assistance the Reception Desk can arrange it at the loal dealership - they did for me...

Well commended indeed.


----------



## A3DFU

Franck said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> Can you please tell us what we have for this amount ?
> 
> The visit of the production lines with an english speaking guide and the visit of the Audi Museum ?


We will get a tour lasting 2 hours for the money. I'm sure they will arrange an English speaking guide for us. Or maybe both: English and German


----------



## SBJ

Whats's the format of the TT factory tour in Hungry? Can we take our camera's in and snap away and will we be given access to the entire facility?

SBJ


----------



## A3DFU

From what Werner tells me, it's a _YES_ to both of your questions: we will be allowed to take pictures and we will see the whole of the factory (more or less)


----------



## Franck

Several French TT owners have already booked the hotels for this great trip to Hungary !


----------



## A3DFU

Brilliant, Franck 

Will everyone who has booked let me know asap and, in the case of the hotels at Lake Constance, which one you have booked.

I'll need to take the correct number of rooms per hotel off my list 8)


----------



## A3DFU

*Latest News:*

The 60â‚¬ for the visit at Audi/Ingolstadt are for the whole group of up to 40 people.
If we want to visit the museum as well, it's 60â‚¬ per group of 25 people.
English speaking guides are no problems.

So, how is this hotel booking going :roll:


----------



## TT Law

Hi Dani,

Looking to get the hotel's booked over the weekend. Will see you Sunday.

Steve


----------



## A3DFU

Brilliant, Steve


----------



## Chip_iTT

Dani,

Sorry, but I'm going to have to drop out on this one... much to my great disappointment  ... unfortunately there are too many other things happening at the same time... client projects in critical phase, daughter doing final A-level exams and son's 21st immediately after to name a few in no particular order, and not least the cost of not working for 10 days or so (a downside of being self-employed, no work = no eat).

Hopefully there'll be an opportunity another time...


----------



## A3DFU

GreaTT shame, Irving  
But, hey, maybe next time


----------



## SBJ

I'm afraid I'm going to have to pull out of this trip too.

It still sounds like a fantastic trip, but the costs/duration has escalated this into a holiday, of which I've already got planned for later in the year!

Maybe next time.
SBJ


----------



## A3DFU

SBJ said:


> It has escalated this into a holiday


That was the plan all along.

Well, maybe next time as you said [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

*From this week onwards I'll have to start canceling unused rooms.
So: everyone going, please book NOW and let me know by Friday at the latest.*

I must say that I'm a bit disappointed by the lack of support from the English TT owners after the real initial interest.
But not to worry, *everyone who is going will have a greaTT time *[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

O.K. Here are the latest news:

rooms are booked at the hunting lodge. You need to confirm swiftly with Werner!!
Monday, 10th, we'll be picked up at 9:00am by a TT for the factory visit.
Monady evening, a Hungarian evening with gipsy band has been booked and who wants can have a 5 course gourmet meal.
Visits to either Lake Balaton or Budapest or the Danube are also arranged.

  Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Franck

A3DFU said:


> Can't wait!!!!!


Great program ! 

We can't wait too, now that the spring is here ! 8)


----------



## A3DFU

Franck said:


> Great program !
> 
> We can't wait too, now that the spring is here ! 8)


*This trip may have to be cancelled due to lack of support now!! I just heard today that the TT factory won't give us a tour if there are less than 30 people going.
So anyone who has ever been interested please post/IM/e-mail NOW if you are going or not.
Whatever the outcome: I'll have to cancel un-booked rooms in Villach by Friday. So hurry if you want to come*!!


----------



## Franck

A3DFU said:


> *This trip may have to be cancelled due to lack of support now!! I just heard today that the TT factory won't give us a tour if there are less than 30 people going.
> So anyone who has ever been interested please post/IM/e-mail NOW if you are going or not.
> Whatever the outcome: I'll have to cancel un-booked rooms in Villach by Friday. So hurry if you want to come*!!


Let's hope we won't have to cancel such a great trip ! :?

There's also a lot of people that have booked and are dreaming of doing this well-organised trip ! It would be a shame to be just under 30 ! Come with us in Hungary as it's perhaps the only opportunity for such an international TT trip ! 8)


----------



## A3DFU

Franck said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This trip may have to be cancelled due to lack of support now!! I just heard today that the TT factory won't give us a tour if there are less than 30 people going.
> So anyone who has ever been interested please post/IM/e-mail NOW if you are going or not.
> Whatever the outcome: I'll have to cancel un-booked rooms in Villach by Friday. So hurry if you want to come*!!
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope we won't have to cancel such a great trip ! :?
Click to expand...

There is a good way of avoiding cancellation of the trip:
*BOOK NOW*


----------



## A3DFU

*UPDATE*

*THIS VISIT OF THE TT FACTORY IS DEFINITELY ON* :!: :lol: :!: :lol: 
SO GET BOOKING ALL YOU PEOPLE OUT THERE   

And for the ones of you who don't want to do the whole trip don't forget: you can join us en route [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Franck

A3DFU said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> *THIS VISIT OF THE TT FACTORY IS DEFINITELY ON* :!: :lol: :!: :lol:
> SO GET BOOKING ALL YOU PEOPLE OUT THERE
> 
> And for the ones of you who don't want to do the whole trip don't forget: you can join us en route [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


This is a really good news ! 8)

We only have to wait a month and a half !


----------



## Chip_iTT

A3DFU said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> *THIS VISIT OF THE TT FACTORY IS DEFINITELY ON* :!: :lol: :!: :lol:
> SO GET BOOKING ALL YOU PEOPLE OUT THERE
> 
> And for the ones of you who don't want to do the whole trip don't forget: you can join us en route [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Dani,

Keep telling myself not to look at this thread, as it'll only upset me...

I am really disappointed I can't make it (I did try re-arranging client's project planning to slip delivery 2 weeks but he wasn't having it, b*st*rd!)... and would have been really upset if you'd had to cancel through lack of support...

After looking at the map for some time I came to the conclusion its really too far for a quick dash there and back.... but here's a thought... whats the nearest airport to Gyar?


----------



## A3DFU

Chip_iTT said:


> but here's a thought... whats the nearest airport to Gyar?


Irving, Vienna, Graz (both in Austria) and Budapest (in Hungary) are all roughly the same distance to GyÃ¶r.

It may be possible that one of the "singleton" TTs can pick you up from the airport


----------



## A3DFU

*Good news!!!! *The hotels are being very good indeed and will hold rooms for a little while longer.
But don't relax, people: *book NOW*


----------



## Franck

Just to let you know that we've got more and more people coming from the TT Klub in Poland that will join us for the visit of the TT factory. This TT meeting will be more international than ever ! 8)

As a coincidence, I had lunch with someone from Hungary for the two last days, who talked to me a lot about his country.

Only one month to wait !


----------



## A3DFU

Franck said:


> Just to let you know that we've got more and more people coming from the TT Klub in Poland that will join us for the visit of the TT factory. This TT meeting will be more international than ever ! 8)
> 
> As a coincidence, I had lunch with someone from Hungary for the two last days, who talked to me a lot about his country.
> 
> Only one month to wait !


Thanks for this, Franck 

Yes, 8th today: we'll be at the Hunting Lodge by now ... in one month 8) 
And possibly washing our cars :roll:


----------



## Franck

A3DFU said:


> And possibly washing our cars :roll:


... to take cool pics for those that won't be able to come !


----------



## A3DFU

Agreed [smiley=party2.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## scoTTy

Here's an example of a picture that we managed to get at Ingolstadt exactly one year ago. And yes the cars were washed before hand :wink:

p.s. BigJons is missing due to an errant stone braking a window and it being replaced.


----------



## ColwynC

This cruise is really going to turn heads in Hungary! I was there for 3 weeks and saw only 2 TTs in the whole time. A cruise this big will certainly attract attention. Well done and enjoy.


----------



## A3DFU

scoTTy said:


> Here's an example of a picture that we managed to get at Ingolstadt exactly one year ago.


I recognise this picture from Aidan's screen saver 



ColwynC said:


> Well done and enjoy.


Thanks, I'm sure we will


----------



## Franck

In three weeks exactly, we'll be visiting the TT factory at GyÃ¶r in Hungary !


----------



## A3DFU

:lol: I know :lol: 
you have e-mail, Franck


----------



## Franck

Just one week from the departure for the Frenchies ! 8)


----------



## A3DFU

And only 4 days for the English 

Check out this:
http://www.german-way.com/german/neuschw.html

It's on the way from Kempten.

Planning the route for day 6 now!! (Kirchberg to Villach)


----------



## A3DFU

And as another little taster, check this as well

http://community.webshots.com/photo/539 ... ZnpxaSVCID

That's to be seen on day 6 on the way to Villach


----------



## Franck

Thank you for those tasters.

Here's a shot from the outside of the TT factory :


----------



## Franck

And a picture from the assembly line :


----------



## A3DFU

Do you think we can post _TThose TThings in whiTTe_ back home :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

Before I head down to Dover tomorrow, here is the latest news:

Abt visit is 11:00am on the 5th May

Visit of Audi in Ingolstadt is on the 13th May at either 12:30pm or 14:30pm. We can choose the time but I must confirm 2 or three days before hand. Entry is â‚¬4 per adult, children under 6 years of age go free

See you in Dover tomorrow, Steve  Ron and I will aim to be there for ~5pm

For anyone who need sto get in touch with me, my mob is
+44 7711 609 624

Have a safe jurney Franck, see you and the others in Kempten :-*


----------



## mighTy Tee

Have a good safe trip, wish I could have been part of it. Looking forward to see the pics and reading the write up.

Have fun on the Autobahns :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

mighTy Tee said:


> Have a good safe trip, wish I could have been part of it. Looking forward to see the pics and reading the write up.
> 
> Have fun on the Autobahns :roll:


No Autobahnen!! We'll use some of the roads where the German Touring Cars race    So much better [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Franck

The frenchies are just coming back from this wonderful trip and the first thing I'd like to say is to thank VERY VERY MUCH Daniela to have made all of this possible. Everything was well sorted, everyone had a really good time, and I know all the work it means for having organised several meetings.

Thanks to Ron too, for his big sens of humour, and to Steve, for his demo of the V6 and of the Tom Tom navigator system, amongst other things ... :wink:

Here's a first picture of the beautiful haunting lodge where we stayed in Hungary for 3 days. We were 12 TT there to visit the TT factory ! 8)

All those pictures are available in 1600x1200, for those that would be interested.










Here's a second one :


----------



## Chip_iTT

looks lovely, wish I could have come... next time...

but another silver TT would have spoilt the 'black and silver' alternating line ... now tell me that wasn't deliberate!


----------



## scoTTy

Nice pics. 8)

Doesn't anyone in France like colours? :roll: :wink:


----------



## Franck

Our TTs in front of the hotel in Kirchberg, Austria, where we stayed for 2 days.










A picture from the Peter Keller restaurant in Salzbourg, Austria, the city of Mozart, where we had lunch.










On the road from Kirchberg to Villach, through the mountains :


----------



## NormStrm

scoTTy said:


> Doesn't anyone in France like colours? :roll: :wink:


Aren't Silver and Black colours now then 

Also not sure their are any TTR's  Looks like gorgeous weather and surroundings.

Norman


----------



## Franck

The road we took through the mountains to Villach was closed the day before because of the snow.










We were driving along big walls of snow ! 










The weather conditions were getting worse :










Coffee time, because it was really cold in the outside !


----------



## aidb

Wonderful photos Franck, [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Keep them coming.


----------



## Franck

Still on the road from Kirchberg to Villach, the recompense : the glacier










Daniela going to her TT :


----------



## Chip_iTT

What I want to know Dani, is how do you keep your TT so clean under those conditions? It looks spotless... or did u give a quick once over for the pics


----------



## Franck

aidb said:


> Wonderful photos Franck, [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Keep them coming.


I didn't take a lot of pictures but I've got 3 hours of film from which I should realise something that worth the look ! I just need a little bit of time ! :wink:

It was such a great trip that we might do it again next year.


----------



## Franck

Pictures from the beautiful hotel in Villach, Austria, where we stayed for one night.


----------



## Franck

On the road from Villach, Austria, to Tatabanya in Hungary :

- Would you believe it ? A traffic light on the motorway ! :roll:










- between 2 tunnels in Austria : the snow !


----------



## Franck

Meeting point with the Polish TT Owners in Tatabanya :










10 minutes later, it was raining like cats and dogs ! :lol:


----------



## Franck

The arrival at the haunting loundge in Hungary where we stayed for 3 days. Everything there was perfect : service, diners, people, etc.



















The view from the window of my room :


----------



## Franck

Cleaning session on sunday evening, before going to the TT factory !










The difference between a clean black TT and a dirty one :










Now it's like a mirror :


----------



## Franck

No pictures from the TT factory were allowed, but here are some pictures we took on tuesday, before leaving Hungary :





































At this hour, the U.K. attendees are still in Germany to visit Audi in Ingolstatd tomorrow. As for me, I'm working tomorrow ! :?


----------



## aidb

Isn't it a pity you couldn't take any photos in the factory?

I wonder what they were frightened of? :?

Thanks for posting the pics Franck.


----------



## scoTTy

Considering we stumbled across the A3 Sportback over a year ago it's not surprising they ban cameras.

The official line is so that they are fair on the employees. i.e. how would you like it is someone was taking pictures of you doing your job all day. :roll: :wink:


----------



## Franck

The factory does really worth the look, with hundreds of TTs of different colours, and a lot of informations about the TT.

Did you know that actually 40% of the production is sold in the U.K. ? 

20% is sold in the USA and 12% in Germany.

30% of the production are V6 TT.

They actually produce 180 TT per day.


----------



## vlastan

Franck said:


> The factory does really worth the look, with hundreds of TTs of different colours, and a lot of informations about the TT.
> 
> Did you know that actually 40% of the production is sold in the U.K. ?
> 
> 20% is sold in the USA and 12% in Germany.
> 
> 30% of the production are V6 TT.
> 
> They actually produce 180 TT per day.


Interesting statistics.

Also great photos.


----------



## A3DFU

Hi Franck,
I'm glad you all got home safely!! 

Somehow I've got very similar pictures :wink: but I'll need time to sort 800+ !! So, in timeI'll post a link.

The 2 English TTs went back to Kempten on Tuesday where Steve bought some wheels on Wednesday 

We then spent all day Thursday in Ingolstadt and I'm mightily impressed with the way the Audis are built there 8) Of course we spent loads of â‚¬s in the shops :lol:

We got home on Saturday having clocked up 3986 miles :!: Average fuel consuption went down to 35.9 mpg :roll:

Now then, how do I keep my car so clean?? Well, I run next to it while driving it and wipe off the dirt, of course!! Simple :wink:


----------



## Franck

A3DFU said:


> Now then, how do I keep my car so clean?? Well, I run next to it while driving it and wipe off the dirt, of course!! Simple :wink:


... And that explains why you have a so low fuel consuption ! :roll:


----------



## Franck

Hi Dani,

Glad you all came back safely to the U.K. !

You've got many more pictures than me ! I've started to create the film with the 3 hours of rushes that we filmed. Depending on the result we might put it on a DVD, to keep a good souvenir from this wonderful trip.


----------



## A3DFU

Franck said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now then, how do I keep my car so clean?? Well, I run next to it while driving it and wipe off the dirt, of course!! Simple :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ... And that explains why you have a so low fuel consuption ! :roll:
Click to expand...

But then of course, my wash kit travels everywhere :roll:



Franck said:


> I've started to create the film with the 3 hours of rushes that we filmed. Depending on the result we might put it on a DVD, to keep a good souvenir from this wonderful trip.


Ready for us to wet the appetite for next year's trip 

And for next year I got something very special planned already!!!!!!
Only so much for now: it's going to happen somewhere in the south of Germany 8) 
And the time for the trip will most likely be end of April 2005


----------



## Franck

A3DFU said:


> And for next year I got something very special planned already!!!!!!
> Only so much for now: it's going to happen somewhere in the south of Germany 8)
> And the time for the trip will most likely be end of April 2005


No more Saint Petersbourg then ?


----------



## A3DFU

Franck said:


> No more Saint Petersbourg then ?


I suppose that will only be for the hard core :wink:


----------



## TT Law

GreaTT TTrip!!

Thanks for organising the trip for us Dani! Apart from the missus and nipper becoming ill and having to fly back from Saltzburg it was GreaTT.

Looking forward to next year already. Have spoken to Geoff who is interested!

The wheels from Abt are great. Much better with the roof box off and the 40PSI reduced that Abt had put in the fronts  .

Once again thanks Dani & Ron. I will burn my pictures to CD for to hold centrally. Is it this Sunday for Club Audi at the Leigh Arms?

Regards

Steve, Caz & Natalie


----------



## A3DFU

Yup, this coming Sunday, 1pm, for the Legh Arms Club Audi meet, Steve 

I think the chaps at Abt must have had their brains full with Hockenheim!!! No other explanation :? 
BTW, does Caz like the wheels?

See you on Sunday


----------



## Franck

I can't wait to see some pictures of your TT with the new wheels, Steve !


----------

